# SATA II oder SATA III ?



## skrippi (14. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich will mir eine neue Festplatte für meinen Laptop kaufen und dachte dabei an eine Hybrid Festplatte.
Wasd ist der Unterschied zwischen SATA II und SATA III ?
 Funktionieren beide in meinem Laptop oder geht da nur eins von beidem?

MfG, skrippi

PS: Acer Aspire 7745g


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

sata 3 ist die neueste generaration die bis zu 6GBit/s schafft, doch das schafft keine bis dato bekannte HDD oder SSD im consumer bereich.
im prinzip ist es egal, welchen port du nimmst. 

bei sata2 HDD/SSD gilt:
kein geschwindigkeitsunterschied zum sata3

bei sata3 SSD gilt:
der geschwindigkeitsunterschied zum sata2 ist nur messbar, nicht spürbar.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Januar 2012)

SATA2 schafft 300MB/s, SATA3 schafft 600MB/s.

So lange du kein Endgerät benutzt, das schneller als 300MB/s ist ist es egal welchen Port du nutzt.
Festplatten sind ohnehin nicht limitiert, nur bei sehr schnellen SSDs (die bis zu 550MB/s schaffen können) ist es sinnvoll den neuen Standard zu nutzen.

Die Standards sind übrigens vollständig abwärtskompatibel.


----------

